# Unterkunft für 2 Personen



## DerPate1235 (16. August 2013)

*Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Guten Abend,

hat jemand zufällig eine Idee wo man für 1 Nacht in Köln max. 20€ pro Kopf (meine Freundin und mich) schlafen kann? 
Auch Privat wäre i.O. sofern sowas jemand anbieten würde. Ein Parkplatz für Auto wäre von Vorteil.
Gedacht ist der Zeitpunkt von Samstag auf Sonntag.


Mit freundlichem Gruß
Pate


----------



## Rollora (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Couchsurfers, Camping, Jugendherrbergen, Designbudgethotels... gibts doch genug Möglichkeiten?


----------



## DerPate1235 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, da ich eigentlich in meinen 4 Wänden bin. Und in Jugendherrbergen gehe ich nicht.^^
Camping geht nicht da keine Ausrüstung vorhanden.
Einzig allein wäre eventuell dieses "Couchsurfers" ding.
Da ich in Köln noch nie war weiß ich auch gar nicht wo ich suchen sollte. Und jetzt bitte nicht mit "google es" kommen.
Ich hasse diese Suchmaschine.

Gruß


----------



## Rollora (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Na dann Bing 
Also ein bisschen flexibler sollte man schon sein (trau dich halt aus den 4 Wänden raus, die Welt findet da draußen statt, nicht in den 4 Wänden, Filmen Computerspielen), Jugendherrbergen haben einen sehr hohen Standard in den deutschsprachigen Ländern. Couchsurfers müsstest dich halt registrieren und umschauen - je nachdem was du in Köln machst, solltest du dich da natürlich dann in der Nähe einquartieren.#

Ich war eigentlich schon so gut wie auf jeden Kontinent der Welt, bin Gecampt mit Zelt, Wohnwagen, war in Bungalows, Hotels, Jugendherrbergen, auf Schiffen, in Autos etc übernachtet...
gibts nix was man fürchten könnte, außer die eigene Unflexibilität.

gibt eine Hand voll Dinge die man mitnimmt, je nachdem wohin man geht, das wars dann aber schon.


----------



## DerPate1235 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Ich meinte damit das ich lieber unterwegs bin aber Zuhause schlafe. Jugendherrbergen waren nie meine Welt. 
Gibt es denn kein Angebot welches ohne regestrieren möglich ist? Diesen Monat ist es halt etwas spät, ich weiß.


----------



## Rollora (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit das ich lieber unterwegs bin aber Zuhause schlafe. Jugendherrbergen waren nie meine Welt.
> Gibt es denn kein Angebot welches ohne regestrieren möglich ist? Diesen Monat ist es halt etwas spät, ich weiß.


wo ist das Problem sich bei den Couchsurfers anzumelden, das ist keine Firma sondern das sind Leute wie du und ich, die anbieten, dass man bei ihnen schläft wenn man grad in der Nähe ist und umgekehrt wollen die halt auf ihren Reisen auch mal wo schlafen, ist also rein Mensch zu Mensch...
Wenn das so ein Problem ist, gibts immer noch billighotels usw.


----------



## DerPate1235 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Dann zeig mir doch mal bitte welche die am 24.-25 nicht ausgebucht sind und max 20€ p.P. die Nacht nehmen? Ich bin nicht sehr versiert in dem Gebiet was zu finden.
Und bei dem Couchsurfing, nun ja,  will nicht das hier jemand schläft.

Gruß


----------



## Rollora (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

du bist nicht verpflichtet das umgekehrt anzubieten, du kannst auch einfach nur nehmen, nicht geben.
Du wirst wohl deine Gründe haben... was Hotels betrifft hilft es da und dort anzurufen und zu fragen ob was frei ist, nicht nur im Internet - oder wie gesagt Jugendherrbergen Zimmer für 2 Personen. Weiß deine Freundin nix? Was machst in Köln?


----------



## ЯoCaT (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

[X]Camping
du wirst doch wohl iwo ein zelt und ne luftmatratzen habe?!


----------



## DerPate1235 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Was will ich wohl in Köln? Samstag zur Gamescom und Sonntag nochmals, dann abreisen.
Und im Auto will ich zu 100% nicht schlafen, einmal und nie wieder.
Ich könnte jetzt überall anrufen aber ich könnte wetten das dies zu teuer wird. Mein Budget ist nicht mehr all zu hoch da diesen Monat noch mehr anliegt als nur Gamescom.
Und beim Couchsurfing melde ich mich nun an!
Wenn ich da nichts finde wovon ich ausgehe, ist das schlecht.

Gruß

EDIT: Camping geht nicht da nicht vorhanden. Wirklich. Könnte noch paar Personen fragen, doch das wird wohl nichts.


----------



## Combi (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

ausserdem,nur eine nacht...penn im auto...
sitze zurück,decke drüber und gn8...


----------



## DerPate1235 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*



Combi schrieb:


> ausserdem,nur eine nacht...penn im auto...
> sitze zurück,decke drüber und gn8...


 
Und was ist wenn ich oder meine Freundin auf Toilette müssen? Witzig aber das stellt für mich ein Problem dar.


----------



## ЯoCaT (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn ich oder meine Freundin auf Toilette müssen? Witzig aber das stellt für mich ein Problem dar.


 hat dein auto keine fenster?!


----------



## DerPate1235 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Also wenn ich auf Toilette gehen möchte, dann bitte auch ein WC.


----------



## ЯoCaT (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich auf Toilette gehen möchte, dann bitte auch ein WC.


 ihr seid aber verwöhnt


----------



## Rollora (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Was will ich wohl in Köln?


 Bei dem Tonfall wunderts mich, dass du keine Freunde in Köln hast, die dich bei ihnen schlafen lässt.


DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Samstag zur Gamescom und Sonntag nochmals, dann abreisen.


Ok gut, danke. Wenn du gleich sowas dazu schreibst im Startposting, also generell den Ton liebevoller formulierst und freundlicher schreibst, sowie was deine Absichten in Köln sind, wird sich ja vielleicht ein User anbieten.


DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Und im Auto will ich zu 100% nicht schlafen, einmal und nie wieder.


hmm ja kommt aufs Auto drauf an, ich habe super Erfahrungen, sowohl im Kombi als auch im Van, wie auch in der Limusine, aber wenn die halt nicht besonders bequem ist, schläft sich's bescheiden in nem Auto. Dann doch lieber Zelt. Warum hat man heutzutage kein Zelt frag' ich mich da. Bei uns kriegen das die Kinder so mit 10-12 Jahren um ihnen die Möglichkeit zu geben zu verreisen (natürlich vorher mal im Garten ein paar Saisonen zu "üben"). Aber vielleicht bist du in der Stadt aufgewachsen dann geht das schwierigiger und erklärt auch die Art wie du hier kommunizierst ein wenig.
Von wo bist du?


DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt überall anrufen aber ich könnte wetten das dies zu teuer wird.


Wie meinst du das? Telefonieren= teuer? Ich hab einen tarif da zahl ich außer7 € Grundgebühr gar nix für Telefonieren, SMSen und Internet. Klar ist das die Ausnahme, aber teuer is nix, und wenn du ganz günstig wegkommen möchtest, hilft eine wirklich gut geschriebene Email immer bzw noch besser ist natürlich ein persönliches Gespräch, wenn Telefon zu teuer ist, Skype ist sehr günstig.


DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Mein Budget ist nicht mehr all zu hoch da diesen Monat noch mehr anliegt als nur Gamescom.


5 € mehr oder weniger sind aufs Leben gerechnet NICHTS, hinzu kommen ja sowies Fahrtkosten, Essen, Trinken etc...


DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Und beim Couchsurfing melde ich mich nun an!
> Wenn ich da nichts finde wovon ich ausgehe, ist das schlecht.


Geht sicher was, hab da oft was direkt am Ankunftstag gefunden


DerPate1235 schrieb:


> EDIT: Camping geht nicht da nicht vorhanden. Wirklich. Könnte noch paar Personen fragen, doch das wird wohl nichts.


Ich empfehle ein Zelt zu kaufen, hab eines von Aldi, 3 Personenzelt, seit 20 Jahren, das zahlt sich aus.


----------



## Rollora (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*



			
				ЯoCaT;5563852 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seid aber verwöhnt


 das ist jetzt fast gemein, aber es stimmt für die heutige Generation.
War erst neulich auf ner Wiese campen, bin doch tatsächlich zu nem Baum Pinkeln gegangen, Hygieneartikel hat man eh dabei ...
Und das obwohl ich eine körperliche Einschränkung habe. Auch für meine Frau war das kaum ein Problem.
Man kann sonst auch in der nähe eines öffentlichen Klos schlafen wenn das das Problem ist.
Ein bisschen Wasser mitnehmen zum Händewaschen, oder fürs "Große" Geschäft halt zum Frühstück/Kaffee in ein Cafe gehen und der Natur ihren Lauf lassen...


----------



## ЯoCaT (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*



Rollora schrieb:


> das ist jetzt fast gemein, aber es stimmt für die heutige Generation.
> War erst neulich auf ner Wiese campen, bin doch tatsächlich zu nem Baum Pinkeln gegangen, Hygieneartikel hat man eh dabei ...
> Und das obwohl ich eine körperliche Einschränkung habe. Auch für meine Frau war das kaum ein Problem.
> Man kann sonst auch in der nähe eines öffentlichen Klos schlafen wenn das das Problem ist.
> Ein bisschen Wasser mitnehmen zum Händewaschen, oder fürs "Große" Geschäft halt zum Frühstück/Kaffee in ein Cafe gehen und der Natur ihren Lauf lassen...


 Sehe ich genaus so!


----------



## DerPate1235 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*



Rollora schrieb:


> Bei dem Tonfall wunderts mich, dass du keine Freunde in Köln hast, die dich bei ihnen schlafen lässt.
> 
> Ok gut, danke. Wenn du gleich sowas dazu schreibst im Startposting, also generell den Ton liebevoller formulierst und freundlicher schreibst, sowie was deine Absichten in Köln sind, wird sich ja vielleicht ein User anbieten.
> 
> ...


 

Also ich muss jetzt wohl nicht mir anhören welch Person ich bin. Das ist nicht freundlich, Sie kennen mich nicht.
Ich habe keine Freunde in Köln da ich dort noch niemals war und es auch nicht bedingt sein werde außer am Samstag. 
Und da es schon spät ist und ich lange arbeiten musste im Büro bin ich auch nicht mehr in der Lage auf jeden Ton zu achten! 
Ich fahre ein Sportcoupe, welches überhaupt nicht bequem ist. Und in der Nacht möchte ich zudem nicht irgendwo stehen und schlafen. Wenn das nicht verständlich ist tut mir das sehr leid für Sie.
Jeder Mensch ist anders und ich sehe nicht ein mich hier rechtfertigen zu müssen. Entweder helfen Sie oder lassen es.
Ihre Tipps sind nicht sonderlich hilfreich da ich damit nichts anfangen kann oder möchte.
Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Dorf und wohne z.Z. in Hannover.
Was Sie auch nicht zu interessieren hat.
Telefonieren meinte ich auch nicht! Anscheinend können Sie mir nicht folgen.
Ich werde mir nun ein Zelt zulegen und wünsche Ihnen alles Gute! Aber bitte, bitte lassen Sie es mir hier zu schreiben.
Bin jetzt genervt und werde wohl Medikamente nehmen müssen!
Einen schönen ABEND noch!-.-


----------



## Rollora (17. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*



			
				ЯoCaT;5563893 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich genaus so!


jep, geht eigentlich so einfach.
Aber das gibts immer wieder, leider: Leute die viel zu viel Zeit daheim sind und viel zu wenig "raus" gehen um die "Welt" die sich eigentlich draußen abspielt zu erleben. 
Ist fast schade, aber so ist unsere Zeit: wir sind so viel vorm PC und Fernseher, dass man das Leben nur noch durch die Medien wahrnimmt, Freunde macht man sich über "Facebook" und diverse anderen social webplattformen, aber auf die Idee neue Länder zu erkunden, Menschen kennen lernen und wunderschöne Augenblicke in der Natur zu genießen... naja was bringts wenn ich das genau in einem Nerdforum schreibe 


DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt genervt und werde wohl Medikamente nehmen müssen!
> Einen schönen ABEND noch!-.-


 Wollte dich auf keinen Fall provozieren - sry.
Wenn dir meine Tips  nichts helfen (Jugendherrberge, bei anderen Leuten schlafen, günstiges  Hotel, (wild) Campen, eventuell eine Pension (das hab ich bislang noch  nicht vorgeschlagen) mit Frühstück (die sind oft günstig und  wahrscheinlich nicht so überbucht, sind selten Gamer's first choice)  oder eben in einem Auto schlafen (haben wir ja diskutiert, dass das vom  Auto abhängig ist, in deinem Fall also nicht möglich, gut gibt noch  viele andere Möglichkeiten), dann weiß ich leider grade nicht weiter.
Und wenn du arbeiten gehst und ein "Sportcoupé" hast, wird das mit den 20€ ja hoffentlich auch mit 30€ machbar sein, da gibts dann schon wirklich tolle Sachen...


----------



## Rollora (17. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

PS: ich hab jetzt kurz gegoogelt und es finden sich einige Hotels mit ca 30€ pro Person, dann noch einige Forenbeiträge wie diesen hier
Gamescom Unterkunft gesucht - League of Legends Community
wo andere Spieler ihre Unterkünfte vorschlagen usw.
Bin sicher man findet sogar 5 min vor Abfahrt noch was passendes.
http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/test...n/koeln.aspx?ComponentId=83973&SourcePageId=0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Gibt es im Bekanntenkreis niemand mit einem Wigwam? Generell wäre es vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen sich etwas eher um eine Schlafgelegenheit zu kümmern


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. August 2013)

Leiht euch ein Wohnmobil , All in one (:


----------



## Mastermind83 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Wenn du ne halbe Stunde Autofahrt bis zur Messe in kauf nimmst nimm in Uckerath das Hotel Landsknecht . Sehr schönes Hotel und gemütlich vieleicht kennen hier ja einige den Schaukelkellerder ist da auch . Letztes Jahr waren da einige von von Microsoft auch untergebracht hab die dan in der Kneipe getroffen .


----------



## DerPate1235 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Unterkunft für 2 Personen*

Habe nun doch noch ein Hotel mit Doppelbettzimmer gefunden was im Budget lag. Ist zwar in der Nähe von Bonn aber die paar Km machen es nicht.


----------

